# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Bull snake turned?

## Ronmayron

Iv had my adult bull snake a good four or five months now.I would handle him regularly and he would be perfect except for the usual tail rattles bulls do! He is a great eater and is practically a hoover, he had a shed that came off as one and his heating and lighting is fine. The past four days he has been sitting under his daylight lamp not curled up but sort of all over the place and hasn't been in his hide, every time I try to go in there he hisses and flicks his body so i havnt held him. He hasn't pooped yet (fed him Thursday) which is unusual for him. Im not sure if its the weather as it is Britain (enough said) but im just afraid he is ill or is going wild again as he was aggressive before i got him. Its also not his shed as he only shed a few weeks ago and he is oldish (plus his eyes are not cloudy) although he seems a little paler but I'm not sure about that.  :Sad:

----------


## wilomn

Is it possible he has mites? Did you change his bedding recently? Got any pictures?

----------

